
Ulnar Nerve Entrapment (numbness in pink and ring finger due to desk edge) - jacquesm
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ulnar_nerve_entrapment
======
jacquesm
This _really_ got to me and it took me a while to realize what is going on
(wrong height of my desk relative to the chair so my lower arm is at an angle
to edge of the desk). Very bad and it apparently takes a while for things to
get back to normal (it only took 48 hours to mess is up!).

~~~
dcw303
Thanks for posting this. I'm pretty sure I have this as well. Numbness in ring
finger, sometimes waking with numbness in the middle of the night. I tick
about all the boxes for symptoms as well - bench press, bad sleeping position,
bad posture at desk.

